# fish id



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

just went fishing, caught some fish, dont know what they are. someone help me identify.

sorry if the pics suck. kinda new at this picture taking thing...
I no the yellow one is a sunfish, just dont know the type.

View attachment 66498

View attachment 66499

View attachment 66500

View attachment 66501


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

the first one is a rock bass. I believe the second one is a pumpkin seed. They have a little orange "tab" on thier gill plate. It could very well be a hybrid of some sort also. Sunfish will readily hrybrid in crowded conditions. Its face looks like a green sunny (green streaks), but not the coloration of the body.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Could you tell me the max size for both?


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

Rock bass get about 10" max and bluegill, pumpkinseed (sunfish which bass are classified as) but pumpkinseed get around 7" i would say, i live in WI and fish a slightly different in each area so them may get larger or smaller :nod: i imagine they can get bigger but not very common


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok thanks for the info. Gonna keep them in my 75 until I get my native tank up.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i just call them all sunnies


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah panfish. Are they all in the same tank? They might fight if the tank is small. Also expect a mess from these little guys. I had a green sunfish in a tank for about 10 months, it was an awesome fish. Now its in the stomachs of my reds.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Also how long where they in the tank before these pics were takin. They look pretty stressed out cause the spikes on their bakes are up. Hopefully they will calm down.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Cool fish, interesting that you can keep in your tank what you catch in a local pond. Definately a plus in my book.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

zygapophysis said:


> Also how long where they in the tank before these pics were takin. They look pretty stressed out cause the spikes on their bakes are up. Hopefully they will calm down.
> [snapback]1086191[/snapback]​


Well from that pics, I just caught them.

Now they swim everywhere in the tank, not shy at all.

BTW the rock bass ate the pumpkinseed. I saw it and it was awsome







.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Rock bass are awesome, I like the more drab colored natives (as in brown and green) as opposed to the brightly colored ones and they're pretty quick to hit tackle the moment it hits the water. There's a little river feeding into my lake we used to catch rock bass at all the time, it was lazy mans fishing as you could literally get a bite and catch probably 7 out of 10 casts. Cool pick up, I wonder if you can keep a group of them in a tank...


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I wonder if you can keep a group of them in a tank...
> [snapback]1086479[/snapback]​


Not a bad idea.

I might try that for my 200g native im setting up.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

damn that rock bass is badass


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Is that a bullhead in there also?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

zygapophysis said:


> Is that a bullhead in there also?
> [snapback]1088223[/snapback]​


mhmm. all going in my native tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice native tank i like your fish. although, that one doeznt look like a rock bass. usaully they have bright red eyes


----------

